# Can't seem to study anymore



## StarryNight

Just wondering if anyone else has ever dealt with this. I'm in my second year of university, and up until now, I've been an A student. I've been feeling pretty depressed on and off during my entire university experience, but I always managed to still put in the effort to study/keep up with readings, etc.

My motivation started to go downhill a little by the end of last semester but I figured that would change again after the month long Christmas break. It only got worse. It's like a switch has been flipped - I skip class, retain absolutely nothing from lectures when I do go, but worst of all, I can't study. Like I try, and it just doesn't work. It's almost as if I can't physically force myself to do it. My motivation is absolutely non-existent, and I'm afraid I might actually fail this semester. I'm thinking it's probably a side effect of depression, which these days, seems to be more my problem than actual SA. So does anyone have any tricks that they use to remotivate themselves?


----------



## IdontMind

Get as much sleep as possible. I've suffered from the same problem for a long time. Get rid of depression and you beat it, other than that I'm not sure. Try to keep your energy levels high by eating every 3 hours, and eat healthy as well..


----------



## iNeedtoRelax

Same problem. No answer yet.


----------



## kindness

It makes me so sad  Why can't I study. My interest never really lasts.. I think its just our bodies telling us something is wrong :/ 

I try recording my lectures


----------



## StarryNight

@IdontMind: Thanks for your suggestion, though unfortunately I don't think sleep is the problem - I get waaay too much sleep if anything.
@everyone else: I guess this is a common problem for people with depression. Here's hoping we can all pull out of it somehow.


----------



## Brasilia

yeah same here i'm trying to do a dumb essay right now like i've been doing all week and i have another straight after this

what kind of life is that?


----------



## StarryNight

Brasilia said:


> what kind of life is that?


Haha, I ask myself this question on a daily basis.


----------



## tpraja

Pray well God help you:boogie

Read SEO News http://www.palanivelraja.com/seo-news


----------



## Marooned

I have found that severely restricting my use of the internet works wonders for restoring focus. The web is a medium of distraction, filled with dross and trivia of every sort that places an enormous demand on the attention of the user and leaves him or her with muddled and superficial thinking. For me, just sitting down in front of the screen after a long absence induces a perceptible shift in my state of mind, from calm and focused to frenzied and wandering. I find it difficult to even read text on the screen any longer, as my mind has been conditioned to quickly skim and move on to the next link or site. A few hours wasted on this will often trigger a depressive episode, which leads to further loss of motivation. It is an entirely different experience from sitting down with a book or printed article and being able to immerse myself in a sustained narrative without interruption. 

This may not be of help if what you're studying necessitates use of the computer, but it can still be worthwhile to break free from the clutches of the web temporarily to restore some measure of sanity. The web really just decimates attention span, and it can make even the task of reading a book seem an impossibility. The key in this case is persistence, limiting the use of the computer as much as possible while gradually recovering the ability to focus.

Motivation is tricky in that it often doesn't show up until one actually begins working. Even when you have no desire to study, you'll be surprised to find that sitting down and doing it anyway often changes your mindset and sparks a renewed interest. The trouble is that there are many alternatives available at our fingertips and most of us don't have the willpower to avoid them. Physically removing yourself from these temptations can be a great help. I have made a habit of heading down to the library several times each week and reading at one of the tables for a few hours and can't recommend it highly enough.

None of this is going to work, however, if your motivation for studying comes from outside of yourself. Most students are so focused on grades, jobs, competing with their peers, pleasing their parents or professors, and socializing that they never really develop a true love for what it is they are studying. This was the case for me and is one of the reasons why I ended up leaving the university to pursue my studies on my own. What I discovered is that I never learned much while I was in the classroom because, in addition to my troubles with anxiety, the environment was so heavily focused on results rather than the process of learning that I never could retain what I had studied. It was only when I got away from the toxic influence of grades, tests, career prospects, etc. that I was able to see the value of knowledge for its own sake and cultivate a true love for learning. It is this sort of intrinsic motivation that is needed if study is ever to become a pleasure rather than a chore.

This has been my own experience, yet I don't have all the answers. As evidenced by my posting here, this is a problem that I am still dealing with, although to a much lesser degree than in years past. As Thoreau once put it, "I trust that none will stretch the seams in putting on the coat, for it may do good service to him whom it fits." That is to say, take what you will from what I have to share.


----------



## StarryNight

Very detailed answer, thank you.
I know what you mean about classes being so focused on results; that's something that has been slowly wearing me down. I started studying my major out of love for the subject, but the constant pressures of handing in papers and studying for exams does have the tendency to suck the passion right out of a person.
I will also try to take your advice about avoiding the internet. Sites like facebook have taken up way too much of my time lately - it's a bit pathetic.


----------



## IdontMind

StarryNight said:


> @IdontMind: Thanks for your suggestion, though unfortunately I don't think sleep is the problem - I get waaay too much sleep if anything.
> @everyone else: I guess this is a common problem for people with depression. Here's hoping we can all pull out of it somehow.


Yes I kind of thought so. My case is the same. I'll get 8+ hours of sleep and still feel tired when I wake up. After studying for 30 minutes my brain gets really tired.

It really sucks because there is this certification I really need to get. There are also a lot of things I'd like to improve my knowledge on but I can't simply because of this brain/body fatigue.

It's possible there is something more to it than depression.


----------



## kittenamos

I have dealt with depression on and off through college too. I'm a sophomore this year. I have joined two clubs this semester and I'm excited about the events they have coming up. This has helped me keep depression away so far and I'm able to get my work done. 

My advice, try and find more excuses to get out of your house/dorm room to be around other students.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Yes, I am currently suffering from the same issue unfortunately. I'm just trying my best to cruise past the rest of this year because I'm just tired of everything. So annoyed with the way things are structured. I can't really give much advice aside from try your best.


----------



## laetus

In the first semester of my second year, I felt burned out and I didn't study and actually did pretty bad. I don't take classes too seriously anymore and just study here and there, whenever. So far, I've legit done perfect on my exams so I'm guessing this works (better results than when I studied hardcore everyday). I pretty much listen to music from morning to night, not including when I'm in a lecture. Music has been INCREDIBLE for me. You just need to find something to keep you going. Don't break down (too late? Build yourself back up) and keep going and before you know it, college is done.

This has been suggested but make sure you get a good amount of sleep. Maintaining a proper sleep schedule and always going to lecture will do you more good than any other stupid strategies you may be tempted with in college. This may be unrealistic, but I wake up for class without an alarm clock (I have it on just in case, but it never went off for me).


----------



## Dan W

I had the same issues with college and obvious anxiety related problems. Two different colleges and only lasted just over a year both times. No motivation and always nervous


----------



## TheTraveler

same here. I am having so much trouble. I pass out so hard that my alarm clock that is literally on my pillow next to my ear cant wake me up for class. And I don't even want to go to class. But I love the material for my classes.


----------



## deadgirlrunning

Yeah I've been going to a community college off and on and studying has always been a problem. I've been extra depressed/anxious this semester so it's going to be a challenge even though my classes are easy.


----------



## hiddy

Recently I've noticed the same problem. I've always been a top student, but now I feel like I'm just burned out. I attend classes but that's it, I'm always so tired when I come home and if I try to read I've absolutely no concentration. I think it's because I'm just so unhappy with my life, need some change.


----------



## Soilwork

I just have no motivation to work. I really can't be bothered with uni anymore and being forced to re-take a module next semester has pissed me off even more. I was supposed to graduate in the summer but now I'm going to have wait until winter. I can't wait until I leave and never have to come back.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

Whatever u find fun try 2 apply ur studies 2 it and make it fun or just try 2 make ur work funny and maybe u can remember it easier and enjoy studying it more. Make up a very very strange song lyrics with your work and make it interesting or funny 2 u. Try 2 make things with ur studies fun, u can do it, u just gotta put n the effort.


----------



## MeekShadow

I used to be a top student too back in high school, when getting anything under 90% was unacceptable. But now in (an especially competitive) university, I'm just considered average. Part of the reason is just as you say, loss of motivation to study. With no friends to compare marks with and discuss classes with, I just feel so disconnected from my studies. It makes me feel really crappy about myself because the only real thing I had going for me was my grades, but now I don't even have that.

I hope, for all of us, that we can pull ourselves together.


----------



## StarryNight

MeekShadow said:


> It makes me feel really crappy about myself because the only real thing I had going for me was my grades, but now I don't even have that.


So true. Back in high school, it's not like I was popular or anything, but people knew of me vaguely as "that smart girl" so at least I somewhat had an identifier. Now? I have absolutely nothing that stands out about me. I feel pretty lost.


----------



## anawnymousseK

Im getting those same feelings this semester as well. Literally all I have going for me is my success in the classroom and my GPA. But now I'm just wondering if all this hard work and effort is really even worth it. Everyone my age is having the time of their lives while all Im doing is stressing about tests and making sure I get straight A's. Idk if this drive to succeed will even lead to happiness afterall. I find myself sleeping way more than I need to just cuz I see no point in studying anymore. The only thing keeping me going is thought of disappointing my parents if I were to drop and do something else with my life.


----------



## TheTraveler

Go to the gym and work out. It is will give you an increase in seritonin and seritonin helps you with memory so you can remember more but have to study less.


----------



## vienna812

Brasilia said:


> yeah same here i'm trying to do a dumb essay right now like i've been doing all week and i have another straight after this
> 
> what kind of life is that?


EXACTLY

I feel like I'm living for the end of term.


----------



## Arya481

Hi, I'm currently in the same boat now. I've been suffering from depression about 5 months now. I don't have motivation to do much things  I'm worried about my coming final exams. I find my memory and attention span has gone bad. I just had one exam today that's a practical. I think i did badly, I feel really down about it now. Sigh...


----------

